# Difference in HP requirements for discbines



## Trotwood2955

Still considering trading discbines. In similar-sized machines of the same brand, in identical crop conditions, the only difference between the two machines is flails vs. rollers, which will typically require more horsepower to run. Or is there a minimal difference? 

My dealer said rollers required more HP, but seems like I'd always heard flails required slightly more, or there wasn't much difference. 

Just curious.


----------



## mlappin

I'd think flails would require more as they are meant to comb the crop and scuff the wax off.

Goto a manufacturers website and see if their is a difference between flail vs rollers.

I do know if you get a real tall crop and it goes down if it's leaning into even a discbine if the rollers grab it before its cut it really bog the tractor down. I've actually killed mine a time or two from this, maybe flails wouldn't grab the crop and try to pull it out of the ground before it was cut?


----------



## Trotwood2955

I've never seen a difference on any of the manufacturer specs between flails and rollers. In New Hollands case both the ten ft discbines call for 80 hp minimum.

When mowing thick down mangled hay the flails will grab the hay before its cut also sometimes. I've about stalled out too from this and had to slow down so it could stay ahead of itself.


----------



## Hayman1

I have had the same issue as lappin with lodged hay leaning into the discbine. really need to reduce the ground speed and increase engine speed. Feels like the rollers are pulling the discbine.

That said, I have always heard that flails take more hp than rollers for the same size machine.

one thing to beware of is a salesman following the mantra of *sell what you have, not what they want*. Was actually told that by a deere salesman once as it was the philosophy of the owner.


----------



## mlappin

Hayman1 said:


> I have had the same issue as lappin with lodged hay leaning into the discbine. really need to reduce the ground speed and increase engine speed. Feels like the rollers are pulling the discbine.
> 
> That said, I have always heard that flails take more hp than rollers for the same size machine.
> 
> one thing to beware of is a salesman following the mantra of *sell what you have, not what they want*. Was actually told that by a deere salesman once as it was the philosophy of the owner.


I had one filed so bad I was in the lowest gear I had and it really did feel like the rollers were pulling the machine as the Oliver/Whites will coast when in "Under". It was bad enough I was shutting the machine off at the north end, shifting into road gear and driving back the south end so I could mow heading north again, if I tried mowing south would kill the tractor. My mowing tractor is right at or a little more than 120HP.


----------



## hay rake

size for size apples to apples new holland always needs more horse power. don't know why. i can run a 10 foot gehl with 65 hp but a 10 foot nh works 100 hp


----------



## Colby

Flails take more horsepower in my opinion


----------



## VA Haymaker

FWIW - my thought is which one will condition the hay you're growing the best. I like the flails from a ruggedness standpoint, but in my mind come back to the rollers. Thought being - don't think their is any debate, rollers work very well and don't lock you necessarily out of alfalfa type hay as some question flails on legumes.

Can't speak to hp requirements.

Good luck,
Bill


----------



## swmnhay

Vermeers flail system takes less power then the crimpers on the MC 1030.ive ran both.


----------



## Spring Fed Acres

I have a 10 ft New Holland that I run a 65hp John Deere 2550 with. The only time the tractor has a hard time is in grasses. I never had a problem cutting alfalfa. I just would have to gear down for cutting grass. Otherwise I can cut alfalfa at 8 mph. The discbine has rollers.


----------



## Troy Farmer

Speaking of new discbines, I was looking over the new Khun mower conditioners on their website. They have a new steel roller and a new pattern on their rubber rolls. And they offer all (flail, rubber & steel) in even the 8' 10" unit.


----------



## TORCH

Trotwood2955 said:


> I've never seen a difference on any of the manufacturer specs between flails and rollers. In New Hollands case both the ten ft discbines call for 80 hp minimum.
> 
> When mowing thick down mangled hay the flails will grab the hay before its cut also sometimes. I've about stalled out too from this and had to slow down so it could stay ahead of itself.


Bought a brand new NH 10 foot discbine. Dealer said my 80 HP tractor would work I would just have to slow down a bit. I could not go much faster than the NH 9 foot haybine I replaced. Forced to go to a bigger tractor to get the potential out of machine. Went with a 105 HP not under powered now. Have never had logged hay go into rollers yet. I said yet but will watch out for that problem.


----------



## tjrose81

Will an 886 take a Jd 530 center piv?


----------



## Thorim

tjrose81 said:


> Will an 886 take a Jd 530 center piv?


 Some spec on John Deere 530 moco

Specification for 530 Mower-Conditioner

*Power Requirements* PTO Speed 540 or 1000 Hp 540 rpm PTO, hp (kw) 65-81 hp (48-60 kw) Hp 1000 rpm 1-3/8 in. PTO hp (kw) 65-150 hp (48-112 kw) Power line Type Double Telescoping Grobe Spline / Swivel has Telescoping Grobe Spline Hydraulic Pressure Required 2000 PSI

From what I have read you should have 90 hp at the pto so you should in theory.

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/3/6/362-international-harvester-886.html


----------



## VA Haymaker

Here is an interesting link of a review for the 9ft New Idea 5209 disc mower conditioner. Average power required is 38 PTO hp and max/peak is 52 PTO hp.

http://pami.ca/pdfs/reports_research_updates/(4e)%20Mowers%20and%20Mower-Conditioners/620.PDF

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the MF 1359 is pretty much, if not the exact same mower.


----------

